# Fedora 9 PPC



## Caneou (26 Octobre 2008)

Salut,

Mon fils a installé Fedora 9 (utilisé à sa fac) sur un DD externe (il a un Power Book 1.67 dernier de la famille).
Il a droit à ça : /pci@f40000000/ata-6@d/disk@0:7,/vmlinuz-2.6.25-14.fc9.ppc : unknown or corrupt file system.

Merci d'avance.:rose:


----------



## Zoidberg (28 Octobre 2008)

Hello,

Ca veut simplement dire qu'il ne trouve pas le noyau pour booter (plus precisement qu'il ne trouve pas la partition ou le peripherique)
Est-ce que ce disque est bootable au moins?
L'install s'est bien deroulee jusqu'au bout sans erreur?


----------



## Caneou (28 Octobre 2008)

Salut,

« Ca veut simplement dire qu'il ne trouve pas le noyau pour booter (plus precisement qu'il ne trouve pas la partition ou le peripherique)
Est-ce que ce disque est bootable au moins?
L'install s'est bien deroulee jusqu'au bout sans erreur? »

Le problème est que nous ne savons pas comment indiquer le bon chemin.
L'installation s'est déroulée jusqu'au bout sans problème et, à priori, le disque est bootable.
Je précise que l'installeur s'est occupé de tout. Quand le DD est connecté ça veut démarrer sur Fedora par défaut puis le message d'erreur apparaît.


----------



## Dramis (28 Octobre 2008)

Caneou a dit:


> Mon fils a installé Fedora 9 (utilisé à sa fac) sur un DD externe (il a un Power Book 1.67 dernier de la famille).



Le disque est firewire ou usb?


----------



## Zoidberg (28 Octobre 2008)

Je ne connais pas cette distrib et surtout sa methode d'install, mais est-ce que tu as eu le choix du type de partition a l'install? est-ce que tu as monte un /boot separe de / ? quels types de fs avez vous utilisé?


----------



## Caneou (28 Octobre 2008)

@ Dramis : J'ai complètement zappé ce « détail », le disque est en USB 2.

@ Zoidberg : Mon fils a créé trois partitions dont la première (au format Espace libre) a été réservée à Fedora; l'installeur s'est chargé de tout sans souci et a aussi créé une partition sur le disque interne (j'ai oublié le nom) dans laquelle il a placé un boot « quelque chose » - je crois que ça un rapport avec grub. Pour le reste je ne connais pas le détail.

Je précise que mon fils est sur Paris et que je suis dans le midi; nous communiquons le soir (tard) après ses cours quand il le peut.
Il a tenté ce type d'installation, car il n'a pas son DVD Leopard avec lui, pour ne pas risquer de se retrouver sans Mac OS.

Hors sujet : J'ai déjà tenté deux fois d'envoyer ce message avec pour résultat la fenêtre de connexion ! Si je n'étais pas connecté, comment aurai-je pu le taper ce message ? Comme je n'ai pas pensé à copier j'ai forcément raccourci à chaque fois.


----------



## Dramis (28 Octobre 2008)

Caneou a dit:


> @ Dramis : J'ai complètement zappé ce « détail », le disque est en USB 2.



Je pense pas que son mac peut booter sur un port usb.


----------



## Caneou (29 Octobre 2008)

Salut,



Dramis a dit:


> Je pense pas que son mac peut booter sur un port usb.



OK. Je n'avais pas envisagé le fait que ce type de boot était réservé aux Mac Intel.

Vu la galère (si, si, quand même c'en est une) on va arrêter là.
Je vais attendre que mon garçon redescende dans le midi et nous allons partir de zéro sur l'interne.

Merci pour les réponses en tous cas.


----------



## Einbert (31 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Afin de ne pas s'embêter aux problèmes liés au BIOS et surtout de ne pas avoir à partition le DD sur lequel est installé OSX, pouquoi ne pas virtualiser le Linux? J'utilise pour ma part Fedora 9 en natif sur un portable et Fedora 9 virtualisé sur un iMac. Pour Fedora 9, le mieux est d'utiliser VirtualBox (http://www.virtualbox.org); celui-ci est gratuit, et supporte nettement les VM Linux que Fusion ou Parallels. Après avoir fait des essais d'installations de F9 avec ces trois produits, le résultat des courses est sans appel: aucun succès avec Parallels, les vmware-tools ne fonctionnent pas tout à fait correctement avec Fusion (de VMware) mais néanmoins ok, mais le meilleur à clairement été VirtualBox.

Je pense que la virtualisation est certainement la meilleure option si on désire garder OS X pour la base.

++


----------



## Einbert (31 Octobre 2008)

Oublie mon poste ci-dessus, car je n'avais pas vu qu'il s'agissait d'un PPC


----------



## Caneou (1 Novembre 2008)

Salut Einbert et merci quand même pour la réponse.

Pour clore définitivement le sujet, le PPC boote bien en USB. Sous Mac OS 9 il bootait en USB 1.1 (macosxhints.com). Je simplifie pour faire court.
Pour celui de mon fils il faut intervenir au niveau de l'Open Firmware et je n'en ai pas envie.

Je ne sais pas comment fermer ce topic.:rose:


----------

